# I Just Found a Cat



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I've got a day off today so popped into town, walking through the shopping centre, I couldn't believe my eyes when I saw a little Tortie wandering around outside Wallis, I had to do a double take.

I slowly went over to her, crouched down and started talking to her. She was a friendly little girl, hard to tell her age, had a flea collar on and didn't look like a stray. I asked the ladies in the shop if they had a box so I could take her to the vets, they gave me one of their big plastic tote boxes that had a clip down lid.

I got soaked walking her to the vets but it was worth it to get her safe  unfortunately she wasn't microchipped  they will put a photo up of her on their FB page and will keep me informed.

Here's the gorgeous little girl :001_wub:


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Well done you for rescuing her she must have somehow got lost bless her! I hope the owner can be found she looks well looked after! A big thanks to you Hun! My Liddy was rescued by my (Rescue) friend from outside a supermarket here, imagine how frightening it is for them at least your intervened and she is safe god know what might have happened to her without you. Hugs! let us know when you hear more about her. XXX


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Oh she is gorgeous,well done for taking her to be checked.I hope she is reunited with her owner soon poor girl.
What an odd place for her to be wandering in


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

OMG she is absolutely beautiful! Well done you for taking her to the vets! 

Hope she finds her owners xx


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Good for you. I wonder if she had jumped in a delivery van that has been delivering to the stores.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

buffie said:


> Oh she is gorgeous,well done for taking her to be checked.I hope she is reunited with her owner soon poor girl.
> What an odd place for her to be wandering in


Just thought about this too! She might have been dumped in a place where she would have more chance of being rescued?


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Well done for getting her to the vets...I so wish more cats were microchipped 
...hope her owner can be found. x


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm naming her Sara for now until we hear otherwise! She is a calico btw!


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Poor girl.

She's lucky that *you *found her. Are there any houses near the shopping centre that she may have wandered from ?.

I do hope that you find her home *and *that her owners decide to chip her following this. If not, could you do with a girl to keep those boys of yours in order ?.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi Sara
Do you think you could put her picture up and the details of how and where you found her on this face book page. (uk cats lost and stolen and also found)
You might have to join the site first I am not sure.

Thank you for taking care of her. Someone must be heart broken


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Thank you  it was the least I could do for her, to be honest I panicked and was scared for her, though she was friendly and didn't seem too bothered about the passers by, I didn't want her to do a runner, that was all I was thinking about, her running and what could have happened to her  People were just walking passed looking and walking away.

She let me pick her up and put her in the box, she didn't struggle one bit, she was happy  I'm glad I found her as the weather is supposed to be getting quite bad here from today and the wind is quite strong already.

I will keep you all informed and update when I hear from my vets. I did get a strange look from the receptionist when I walked in the door with the big black box, I told them Roman hadn't doubled in size in the last couple of weeks 



buffie said:


> Oh she is gorgeous,well done for taking her to be checked.I hope she is reunited with her owner soon poor girl.
> What an odd place for her to be wandering in





Soozi said:


> Just thought about this too! She might have been dumped in a place where she would have more chance of being rescued?


It is an odd place to find a cat, I know some do wander quite far but there are not really any homes close by 

I didn't think of that, maybe someone has dumped her  but I hope not and she's reunited with her owners soon enough.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Soozi said:


> I'm naming her Sara for now until we hear otherwise! She is a calico btw!


  I get mixed up with tortie's and calico's



Forester said:


> Poor girl.
> 
> She's lucky that *you *found her. Are there any houses near the shopping centre that she may have wandered from ?.
> 
> I do hope that you find her home *and *that her owners decide to chip her following this. If not, could you do with a girl to keep those boys of yours in order ?.


They need keeping in order 

I really do wish owners would microchip, most vets and rescues are always having special offers to do it, no excuse not to really.



jill3 said:


> Hi Sara
> Do you think you could put her picture up and the details of how and where you found her on this face book page. (uk cats lost and stolen and also found)
> You might have to join the site first I am not sure.
> 
> Thank you for taking care of her. Someone must be heart broken


I'll have a look at the page Jill and will pop the details and photo on of her.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

sarahecp said:


> Thank you  it was the least I could do for her, to be honest I panicked and was scared for her, though she was friendly and didn't seem too bothered about the passers by, I didn't want her to do a runner, that was all I was thinking about, her running and what could have happened to her  People were just walking passed looking and walking away.
> 
> She let me pick her up and put her in the box, she didn't struggle one bit, she was happy  I'm glad I found her as the weather is supposed to be getting quite bad here from today and the wind is quite strong already.
> 
> ...


I hope that she is just lost but Liddy was dumped outside a supermarket which was on a motorway exit there were no houses nearby at all just industrial buildings which made me think. Hopefully you will get good news soon! X


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Well done you - she's a pretty little thing, isn't she?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Well done hun xx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Soozi said:


> I hope that she is just lost but Liddy was dumped outside a supermarket which was on a motorway exit there were no houses nearby at all just industrial buildings which made me think. Hopefully you will get good news soon! X


That's so sad :crying:

I've just put the details and her photo on the FB group suggested by Jill  fingers crossed.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Well done Sarah. She is beautiful I hope she finds her owner soon bless her

Viv xx


----------



## cuddlycats (Nov 4, 2013)

aww well done , hope she is reunited with her owners soon


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Well doen you, she is gorgeous, hopefully we hear some good news soon!


----------



## Ely01 (May 14, 2014)

I was about to say, "I hope she didn't leave in the nearby street and just having a little stroll", but if there aren't really any houses nearby she must have been lost. 

Shame she wasn't chipped. 

Very cute. 

Hope they find her owners.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Ely01 said:


> I was about to say, "I hope she didn't leave in the nearby street and just having a little stroll", but if there aren't really any houses nearby she must have been lost.
> 
> Shame she wasn't chipped.
> 
> ...


Depends what you call nearby. Some of mine patrol anywhere to about ½ mile away. 
Though if she is entire and in heat, she may have done a runner to find a mate and got lost.


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

She's so cute! I hope her owners are found as they must be frantic with worry. Even though my 2 are indoor cats, they're still microchipped. Simba had to be for importation, but Leila is a rescue. You never know, they might escape one day!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

You are lovely you are!!!! :yesnod::yesnod::yesnod:


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Well done you!!! What a lovely thing to do. I do hope her owners can be found as she looks remarkably healthy. 

Were there any flats above Wallis? 

Would it be worth putting a couple of leaflets in the shops/lamposts near where she was found?

We had a stray turn up on our doorstep one evening and when she was still outside our front door the next morning I took her to our vets. Luckily she was chipped and I was able to take her home. She'd wandered only about half a mile but had obviously got lost poor thing.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Ely01 said:


> I was about to say, *"I hope she didn't leave in the nearby street and just having a little stroll",* but if there aren't really any houses nearby she must have been lost.
> 
> Shame she wasn't chipped.
> 
> ...





Jiskefet said:


> *Depends what you call nearby. Some of mine patrol anywhere to about ½ mile away*.
> Though if she is entire and in heat, she may have done a runner to find a mate and got lost.


Possible I suppose but at what point do you walk away , I know I would much rather make the choice that Sarah did than walk away and leave her,possibly lost or abandoned.
If she had been chipped then she would have been returned quickly and if her owners really care they will be grateful ,I know I certainly would be.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

She looks stunning. You did the right thing by bringing her to the vets. God knows what could have happened if you hadn't.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Britt said:


> She looks stunning. You did the right thing by bringing her to the vets. God knows what could have happened if you hadn't.


There are some nasty people out there as well as young kids roaming town centres and particularly being so friendly she could easily have got into the wrong hands


----------



## Ely01 (May 14, 2014)

buffie said:


> Possible I suppose but at what point do you walk away , I know I would much rather make the choice that Sarah did than walk away and leave her,possibly lost or abandoned.
> If she had been chipped then she would have been returned quickly and if her owners really care they will be grateful ,I know I certainly would be.


Sometimes tricky to know what to do. I'm sure Sara took the right decision.

The good thing is : she's in good hands, somebody knows where she is and where she was found. 
There's to hope the owners will look in the right places and come across the info.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

There are no flats above the shops, it's all under cover, the nearest flats and houses I'd say are about half a mile away, but what cat would venture to a shopping centre  but then again, we don't know what goes on the their little heads. I'm just glad she's safe 

A few people on the FB group have shared my post


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Let's hope she just escaped and strayed, and her owners are looking for her. It doesn't bear thinking about she might have been deliberately dumped there.


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

Thank you for taking her in Sara is such a pretty wee thing. She doesn't look neglected so hopefully her mum will find out where she is.

Well done for such a wonderful kind gesture.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Spoke to the vets today, no owners have yet come forward  

They have put her photo and details on the shopping centre website and have received a post on their FB page, someone saying she isn't lost and they see her around the shopping centre area quite often.

I really hope her owners call around the vets and she's reunited soon.


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Aww she's beautiful, hope she reunited soon

Put her on this Facebook group Sarah, it's very well used. https://www.facebook.com/groups/LOSTSTOLENFOUNDCATSUK/


----------



## Ely01 (May 14, 2014)

sarahecp said:


> Spoke to the vets today, no owners have yet come forward
> 
> They have put her photo and details on the shopping centre website and have received a post on their FB page, someone saying she isn't lost and they see her around the shopping centre area quite often.
> 
> I really hope her owners call around the vets and she's reunited soon.


Booh, that is what I was fearing, but where would she be from/living if houses are half a mile away?

Would you take her back to the shopping centre and watch her and where she'd go from there? (that would take time tho!) Or draw a circle of a radius of a mile around the shopping centre on a map and give leaflets out in the areas closest to it? Plus to all the vets of the neighbourhood.

She may come to the area often but without her owners knowing she goes there, and so they may not think about checking the website of the shopping centre.
Even if they shopped there would they think of checking the website?


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

sarahecp said:


> Spoke to the vets today, no owners have yet come forward
> 
> They have put her photo and details on the shopping centre website and have received a post on their FB page, someone saying she isn't lost and they see her around the shopping centre area quite often.
> 
> I really hope her owners call around the vets and she's reunited soon.


If she is seen around the shopping centre quite a lot then surely any sensible owner would be going to see if she had been seen there yesterday.
If only they had taken the sensible route and had her chipped,none of this would have happened.
Might be worth putting a few posters up saying she has been found and to contact the vets.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

MollyMilo said:


> Aww she's beautiful, hope she reunited soon
> 
> Put her on this Facebook group Sarah, it's very well used. https://www.facebook.com/groups/LOSTSTOLENFOUNDCATSUK/


Thanks Kate  I've just asked to join the group.



Ely01 said:


> Booh, that is what I was fearing, but where would she be from/living if houses are half a mile away?
> 
> Would you take her back to the shopping centre and watch her and where she'd go from there? (that would take time tho!) Or draw a circle of a radius of a mile around the shopping centre on a map and give leaflets out in the areas closest to it? Plus to all the vets of the neighbourhood.
> 
> ...


The vet receptionist said that because of this post to the FB page if no one has come forward in 7 days they would take her back to the shopping centre and follow her to where she goes.

I know not everyone is online and don't go on to social media sites, she could belong to an elderly person that doesn't use them.

I'm going to call the vets back and tell them I will make some posters, print them at work tomorrow and put them up in the area and do some house drops.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

buffie said:


> If she is seen around the shopping centre quite a lot then surely any sensible owner would be going to see if she had been seen there yesterday.
> If only they had taken the sensible route and had her chipped,none of this would have happened.
> Might be worth putting a few posters up saying she has been found and to contact the vets.


I agree, this is what makes me sad and annoyed at the same time, if only she was chipped, and will they have the sense to call the vets in the area, there are only two.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

sarahecp said:


> I agree, this is what makes me sad and annoyed at the same time, if only she was chipped, and will they have the sense to call the vets in the area, there are only two.


Sometimes I wonder about folks,I would have been phoning every vet/shelter etc looking for her if she was mine,but then if you let a cat out to wander without a micro chip or a collar with ID(not that I like them) then it probably says a lot 
Hope you are lucky with the posters


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

If the owners haven't bothered to get her chipped they are obviously not bothered about where she is! Makes me mad she's such a lovely girl. Fingers crossed she is homed somewhere where she is taken good care of. 
Thanks for the update Sara! X


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

Taking her back and seeing where she goes? Can she go on a harness with long lead, or get a tracking device from somewhere, chances of keeping up with a running/climbing cat are slim, especially if she's going to take short cuts under parked cars or through gardens.


----------



## Ely01 (May 14, 2014)

Or could you go to the supermarket and ask passers by if they've seen her before and if so if they know where she came from?

If one has seen her in the past and she's a familiar cat to people perhaps they have an idea where she's from.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

This has just been posted on the vets FB page - 

I work in Shopmobilty and she wanders down from Rutland Street daily, she's even started to use the crossing. She's very friendly and seems to come from the same direction each day, so I don't think she's lost.


Just been on Google maps, the street name this person mentions is just over half a mile away from the shopping centre. So a good place to start with my leaflet drop.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Looks like she just loves to toam but knows her way around. The owners would be wise to give her a tag with a n address and phone number though. Saves people the trouble of taking her to the vet to scan for a chip. Though a chip would be a good back-up in case she lost the tag.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

If she has a flea collar & looks well fed etc then it does sound as if she just likes to have a bit of a wander now & then!

Silly cat!

Difficult knowing what's best to do now 

If she does it regularly she should find her way back home if she's taken back to the shopping centre - TBH if that's what she likes to do, then the owner's not really going to be able to stop her (apart from keeping her in which may not be fair if she's always been able to wander)


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Jiskefet said:


> Looks like she just loves to toam but knows her way around. The owners would be wise to give her a tag with a n address and phone number though. Saves people the trouble of taking her to the vet to scan for a chip. Though a chip would be a good back-up in case she lost the tag.


It sounds like she's a bit of a wanderer.

A chip would be a better option.



Lilylass said:


> If she has a flea collar & looks well fed etc then it does sound as if she just likes to have a bit of a wander now & then!
> 
> Silly cat!
> 
> ...


It is difficult, but it's the vets call as she is in their care, they said it was a good idea to put posters up and to do a leaflet drop and thank me for doing so, I'll pop down after work tomorrow and start.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

I would say a chip AND an address tag with phone number.
If she'd had a phone number on her collar, you wouldn't have taken her to the vet to check for a chip in the first place, but phoned the owner, and she would have been home by now.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Jiskefet said:


> I would say a chip AND an address tag with phone number.
> If she'd had a phone number on her collar, you wouldn't have taken her to the vet to check for a chip in the first place, but phoned the owner, and she would have been home by now.


Very true


----------



## Amin (Jul 31, 2009)

A mystery cat eh! probably enjoying all the fuss she's creating 

But well done Sarah I hope it ends well


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Little girly is still with the vets, receptionist said to give them a call on Monday for an update. 

Done the leaflet drop, worked through lunch so I could get this done as soon as and not be late back home to my boys. I also went to the road mentioned on the FB page and a few surrounding roads. 

I put up a couple of posters in the shopping centre but was told to take them down, but to go to the info desk and leave them there and they will deal with them, took some into a few shops, some said they'd put them in the window, a couple said they'd put them on their counter by the checkout. 

Keeping everything crossed now and hope this helps to get her home.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

I hope this gorgeous girl finds her owners soon bless her. Thank you for all you are doing for her.  

Viv xx


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

sarahecp said:


> Little girly is still with the vets, receptionist said to give them a call on Monday for an update.
> 
> Done the leaflet drop, worked through lunch so I could get this done as soon as and not be late back home to my boys. I also went to the road mentioned on the FB page and a few surrounding roads.
> 
> ...


Bless you Sara xx
If there were people in the world like you, the world would be a better place.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Cant believe that no one has been looking for her,poor girl.
Surely if your cat was missing you would have enough sense to phone/contact local vets 
Again Sarah many thanks for doing all you can to reunite her with her owners,not sure they deserve her though


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Thank you 

Was talking to one of the ladies at work today about this, she's got 5 cats  we were both saying we'd be going out of our minds with worry and would do everything possible to find our cats, first thing we'd do would be to call the vets in the area. But then if this had happened to us we'd be reunited now as our cats are microchipped. 

It's been 3 days now  just puzzles me


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

sarahecp said:


> Thank you
> 
> Was talking to one of the ladies at work today about this, she's got 5 cats  we were both saying we'd be going out of our minds with worry and would do everything possible to find our cats, first thing we'd do would be to call the vets in the area. But then if this had happened to us we'd be reunited now as our cats are microchipped.
> 
> It's been 3 days now  just puzzles me


Totally agree,it does make you wonder just how much they care about her welfare


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

They may well be looking in the wrong area...
They may not even know their cat is roaming that far from home.
If the cat is not chipped, they may e first-time cat owners wh don't know where to look or ask...
Not everyone knows what we know,we sometimes tend to forget that.

They may be pensioners who don't have access to the internet and think she must have been run over, hidden under a bush and died...


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Jiskefet said:


> They may well be looking in the wrong area...
> They may not even know their cat is roaming that far from home.
> If the cat is not chipped, they may e first-time cat owners wh don't know where to look or ask...
> Not everyone knows what we know,we sometimes tend to forget that.
> ...


It isn't rocket science,if your cat is missing for 3 days you look for it, from what has been said she is a frequent visitor to the area she was found in.
If you don't know where/how to look you can ask.


----------



## LapsedGrace (Sep 30, 2014)

Have to agree with jiskefet on this. We don't know how far the cat has travelled so we can't assume they are bad owners because they haven't phoned the correct vet. As has been said the owner could be elderly. I know several elderly people who don't have any family and don't leave their house.


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

The thing is 3 days might be her normal time that she roams the neighbourhood for. I see on the fb page that lots of people spot her miles from home and bring her back to the owners sometimes. 

I hope the owners come forward soon, will the vets keep her until then Sarah?


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

LapsedGrace said:


> Have to agree with jiskefet on this. We don't know how far the cat has travelled so* we can't assume they are bad owners because they haven't phoned the correct vet*. As has been said the owner could be elderly. I know several elderly people who don't have any family and don't leave their house.


2 vets locally ,not difficult


----------



## LapsedGrace (Sep 30, 2014)

buffie said:


> 2 vets locally ,not difficult


That may be the case but we can't go accusing them of being bad owners. Its been said the owner could be elderly and vulnerable, a lot of elderly are house bound and wouldn't know what to do if their cat goes missing. I'm sorry but we don't know the circumstances to make accusations.


----------



## LapsedGrace (Sep 30, 2014)

I really do hope the owner is found though so this lovely cat can go home!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

MollyMilo said:


> The thing is 3 days might be her normal time that she roams the neighbourhood for. I see on the fb page that lots of people spot her miles from home and bring her back to the owners sometimes.
> 
> I hope the owners come forward soon, will the vets keep her until then Sarah?


The vets originally said they would keep her for 7 days and then they contact rescues/fosters to take her, but when I spoke to the receptionist on Thurdsay afternoon she said that as people have posted on their FB page they see her often they may take her back to the shopping centre after 7 days and watch and follow where she goes.

A recent post on their FB page says -

Natalie is correct, she lives in the street near the Eden centre, about the third house from the corner. I have taken her back home a couple of times.

I have replied, if anyone knows where she lives could they please let her owners know so they can be reunited.

I've tried to send this person a private message but FB won't allow.


----------



## Singinghorse (Jan 8, 2015)

It is possible that she had jumped into a delivery van and the driver would probably just have chased her when he found her so she could have come from anywhere ... it doesn't bear thinking about what could have happened so thank goodness someone like you did find her! Bless you! xx

That happened to my Popsicle when she was young but thank goodness she made such a racket that the driver stopped, realised what had happened and retraced his steps but not all van drivers would do that!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

sarahecp said:


> The vets originally said they would keep her for 7 days and then they contact rescues/fosters to take her, but when I spoke to the receptionist on Thurdsay afternoon she said that as people have posted on their FB page they see her often they may take her back to the shopping centre after 7 days and watch and follow where she goes.
> 
> A recent post on their FB page says -
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for the update I hope they do get her back to her family but they don't deserve her.  x


----------



## Ely01 (May 14, 2014)

sarahecp said:


> The vets originally said they would keep her for 7 days and then they contact rescues/fosters to take her, but when I spoke to the receptionist on Thurdsay afternoon she said that as people have posted on their FB page they see her often they may take her back to the shopping centre after 7 days and watch and follow where she goes.
> 
> A recent post on their FB page says -
> 
> ...


Sounds very precise, like they now know where her home is.
Hope they encourage the owner to microchip her or get a collar with a tag for her.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Soozi said:


> Thanks so much for the update I hope they do get her back to her family but they don't deserve her.  x


I don't agree. This cat is a notorious wanderer by the sound of it, she may even have been born feral. If a cat has the true urge to be an outdoor patroller, you cannot turn them into indoor cats. I have discovered that the hard way with Tosca, and to a lesser extent with Connor.
When I had to keep Tosca in due to an injury, she got so depressed I even considered PTS if we couldn't heal the wound and return her to her life of being a predominantly outdoor cat. And Tosca and Connor were neutered at a young age. A feral-born cat that got neutered as an adult may have an even stronger urge to roam.

Sometimes we fail to remember that living outdoors is a natural state for an animal. They may be domesticated, but domestication is an adaption on the animal's part. They may find this so comfortable they prefer it to their natural way of life, but for some, the natural instincts simply are too strong to overcome.

You cannot blame slaves for allowing cats with strong feral instinct to live as they prefer. Forcing such cats to become indoor cats, restricted to a house, cat run or even enclosed garden, would amount to imprisoning them.

Yes, they do run a higher risk that way, but personally, I prefer giving them a happy life, even if it may be shorter, to forcing them into a lifestyle they feel miserable in. It is for this very reason I adopt cats that cannot adapt to an indoor life and allow them to roam in my relatively safe neighbourhood, even though, for my own peace of mind, I would prefer to keep them close and keep them safe.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Singinghorse said:


> It is possible that she had jumped into a delivery van and the driver would probably just have chased her when he found her so she could have come from anywhere ... it doesn't bear thinking about what could have happened so thank goodness someone like you did find her! Bless you! xx
> 
> That happened to my Popsicle when she was young but thank goodness she made such a racket that the driver stopped, realised what had happened and retraced his steps but not all van drivers would do that!


This was one of my first thoughts, there is a member on here that hasn't posted in a while, one of her cats used to get in the Tesco van when they delivered to her. Since the posts on the vets FB page people saying they seen her often in the shopping centre, thought she'd got to live close.

What a nice delivery driver


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

LapsedGrace said:


> That may be the case but we can't go accusing them of being bad owners. Its been said the owner could be elderly and vulnerable, a lot of elderly are house bound and wouldn't know what to do if their cat goes missing. I'm sorry but we don't know the circumstances to make accusations.


Sorry if you don't agree but after having their cat returned on a few occasions they still havnt bothered to have her chipped or at least a collar with ID then I call that careless.
If they are happy for her to be missing for days on end without looking for her then what would happen to her if she was found injured .
Why you would assume being elderly would explain not knowing where /how to look for a lost cat beats me,elderly folk are not stupid.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Jiskefet said:


> I don't agree. This cat is a notorious wanderer by the sound of it, she may even have been born feral. If a cat has the true urge to be an outdoor patroller, you cannot turn them into indoor cats. I have discovered that the hard way with Tosca, and to a lesser extent with Connor.
> When I had to keep Tosca in due to an injury, she got so depressed I even considered PTS if we couldn't heal the wound and return her to her life of being a predominantly outdoor cat. And Tosca and Connor were neutered at a young age. A feral-born cat that got neutered as an adult may have an even stronger urge to roam.
> 
> Sometimes we fail to remember that living outdoors is a natural state for an animal. They may be domesticated, but domestication is an adaption on the animal's part. They may find this so comfortable they prefer it to their natural way of life, but for some, the natural instincts simply are too strong to overcome.
> ...


I respect your comments hun I know you are experienced with outdoor cats but to have her microchipped is the very least they could do for her. As already mentioned she could get injured and her owners would never be traced. Living in an urban environment so close to shops and traffic she is very high risk. I just hope she will be happy and safe very soon as doesn't end up in a shelter. X


----------



## LapsedGrace (Sep 30, 2014)

buffie said:


> Sorry if you don't agree but after having their cat returned on a few occasions they still havnt bothered to have her chipped or at least a collar with ID then I call that careless.
> If they are happy for her to be missing for days on end without looking for her then what would happen to her if she was found injured .
> Why you would assume being elderly would explain not knowing where /how to look for a lost cat beats me,elderly folk are not stupid.[
> 
> ...


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

For what it is worth (having been owned by a wanderer) I cannot condone the lack of a microchip/collar - but I don't think it is fair to say that the people who own this cat are unworthy of her. It sounds like she has a regular patrol route - and obviously appreciates the freedom she has. To all intents and purposes it sounds like she is a happy and healthy cat - even if the owners are giving her minimal care, she seems to be doing well on it - and seems to appreciate the freedom.

All this having been said - sarah still did a good thing in making sure she was safe - she wasn't to know this was the cats normal route.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

LapsedGrace said:


> buffie said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry if you don't agree but after having their cat returned on a few occasions they still havnt bothered to have her chipped or at least a collar with ID then I call that careless.
> ...


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

Soozi said:


> Thanks so much for the update I hope they do get her back to her family but they don't deserve her.  x


I do think this is very harsh - the cat might feel she has the ideal home.


----------



## LapsedGrace (Sep 30, 2014)

buffie said:


> LapsedGrace said:
> 
> 
> > I havnt read the comments on FB , the fact that the owners are more than aware that she wanders and is still wandering un chipped or without any other form of ID is why I would say that they are far from good owners
> ...


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

My cats are all chipped but they don't wear collars because I almost lost Tosca to an injury sustained by a collar presumed safe. But this cat does wear one, so it should be no trouble attaching some address or phone tag to it.
That way she would have been taken home the same day, or Sarah would have known she is a wanderer who can make her way home by herself.


----------



## LapsedGrace (Sep 30, 2014)

Do we know for sure this is the same cat that has been picked up before? It could be mistaken identity. I know in my neighborhood we have several cats that look a like.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I really hope the owners come forward and take her home. 

And that if/when they pick her up from the vets the vets suggest chipping her. If the owners say they can't afford to do this they really shouldn't be caring for a cat. 

I'm surprised that none of the people on the FB page who have supposedly returned her to the owners previously have been able to offer an address


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

huckybuck said:


> I really hope the owners come forward and take her home.
> 
> And that if/when they pick her up from the vets the vets suggest chipping her. If the owners say they can't afford to do this they really shouldn't be caring for a cat.
> 
> I'm surprised that none of the people on the FB page who have supposedly returned her to the owners previously have been able to offer an address


I think this may be a case of each to their own. The cat isn't chipped - foolish - but many would say dressing up such a noble and independent creature as a cat in clothes is equally foolish - who is to judge? One could argue that the cat always makes it way home - why does it need a chip (I don't agree with that sentiment - but maybe the owners have no need to doubt it).


----------



## LizzieandLoca (Jun 30, 2014)

Do you know what's foolish? 

...Comparing not chipping a wandering cat and dressing a cat up. Never heard anything quite so utterly ridiculous. 

One of the aforementioned is, as an owner, plain negligent. And it's certainly not the latter.


----------



## LapsedGrace (Sep 30, 2014)

One of the aforementioned is, as an owner, plain negligent. And it's certainly not the latter.[/QUOTE]

How can you call someone negligent when all they are doing is following the law? Its not a requirement though it should be!


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

LizzieandLoca said:


> Do you know what's foolish?
> 
> ...Comparing not chipping a wandering cat and dressing a cat up. Never heard anything quite so utterly ridiculous.
> 
> One of the aforementioned is, as an owner, plain negligent. And it's certainly not the latter.


Everyone is allowed an opinion - mine is that I found the wandering cat mooching around its own patch less abnormal than a cat in a dress.


----------



## LizzieandLoca (Jun 30, 2014)

They are not following the law. They are just not breaking it. 

They have a moral, albeit not legal, duty of care to their pet. If the cat wanders, in what sounds like a reasonably built up area with no info on a tag and no chip then, in my view it is negligent. 

Illegal? No. Negligent? Yes.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Jiskefet said:


> My cats are all chipped but they don't wear collars because I almost lost Tosca to an injury sustained by a collar presumed safe. But this cat does wear one, so it should be no trouble attaching some address or phone tag to it.
> That way she would have been taken home the same day, or Sarah would have known she is a wanderer who can make her way home by herself.


It is such a shame that a lot of people think that because a cat doesn't wear a collar that it doesn't have a home. I feel collars on free roaming cats are dangerous too and can possibly cause injury or easily come off. Chipping is the only way with outdoor cats or indoor cats for that matter to be sure they can be safely returned, this little girl would not have spent the last few days in a cage in a vets surgery if she had been chipped.


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

LizzieandLoca said:


> They are not following the law. They are just not breaking it.
> 
> They have a moral, albeit not legal, duty of care to their pet. If the cat wanders, in what sounds like a reasonably built up area with no info on a tag and no chip then, in my view it is negligent.
> 
> ...


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

Soozi said:


> It is such a shame that a lot of people think that because a cat doesn't wear a collar that it doesn't have a home. I feel collars on free roaming cats are dangerous too and can possibly cause injury or easily come off. Chipping is the only way with outdoor cats or indoor cats for that matter to be sure they can be safely returned, this little girl would not have spent the last few days in a cage in a vets surgery if she had been chipped.


But being 100% realistic - how many people are going to take a cat to be scanned for a chip. More people are likely to ring a number on a collar.


----------



## LapsedGrace (Sep 30, 2014)

I can understand were you are coming from. But they may think they are doing nothing wrong (like a lot of owners) because it isn't illegal. Doesn't make them unworthy of their cat like some have said. 

I do think it would be much easier if it was mandatory to get your cat microchiped like dogs.


----------



## LizzieandLoca (Jun 30, 2014)

Laurac said:


> Everyone is allowed an opinion - mine is that I found the wandering cat mooching around its own patch less abnormal than a cat in a dress.


This wasn't your point.

You said dressing cats up is as foolish as not chipping a wandering cat. How you can even compare the two is baffling. One of them risks you losing your cat for good, the other may not be to other people's taste but ultimately causes no harm whatsoever. They are chalk and cheese.

Of course it's not abnormal for the cat to mooch around its own patch. It is not, however, normal for a caring owner to not chip/ identify the cat in anyway especially if it wanders so far.


----------



## LapsedGrace (Sep 30, 2014)

especially if it wanders so far.[/QUOTE]

That is of course if its the same cat. I find it baffeling that all the people who have apparently taken the cat home numerous times haven't told the vet the owners address or informed them.


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

LizzieandLoca said:


> This wasn't your point.
> 
> You said dressing cats up is as foolish as not chipping a wandering cat. How you can even compare the two is baffling. One of them risks you losing your cat for good, the other may not be to other people's taste but ultimately causes no harm whatsoever. They are chalk and cheese.
> 
> Of course it's not abnormal for the cat to mooch around its own patch. It is not, however, normal for a caring owner to not chip/ identify the cat in anyway especially if it wanders so far.


I personally believe it isn't chalk and cheese. Not chipping a wandering cat is inadvisable - but the wandering bit is nature. Dressing up a cat in human clothes is very strange - it made me wince. Given a choice between not chipping my cats or not dressing them up in clothes - I would probably go for not chipping - it wouldn't be sensible but it would feel more normal. To turn it around - who on this forum has felt the need to dress their cats?


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

Laurac said:


> But being 100% realistic - how many people are going to take a cat to be scanned for a chip. More people are likely to ring a number on a collar.


this was the main reason we collared our two young 

i personally believe it should be mandatory to chip cats as well as dogs. It would stop a lot of heartache


----------



## LapsedGrace (Sep 30, 2014)

To turn it around - who on this forum has felt the need to dress their cats?[/QUOTE]

I think we are going off topic a little. Like I've said its not for anybody to judge someone's choices on what they do with their cats.

I think all that matters is they are loved, fed and a nice warm house to come home to after their adventure.


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

LapsedGrace said:


> To turn it around - who on this forum has felt the need to dress their cats?


I think we are going off topic a little. Like I've said its not for anybody to judge someone's choices on what they do with their cats.

I think all that matters is they are loved, fed and a nice warm house to come home to after their adventure.[/QUOTE]

Do you not think there has been an awful lot of judging - many people would think the "rescued" cat has the life of Riley.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Laura's, I don't understand why you have brought up the dressing up of cats into this thread, yes, everyone is entitled to their opinion, and you don't agree with it, no cats are harmed and they enjoy it, but there's no need to have a sly dig and compare it to microchipping. 

IMO not microchipping your pets is irresponsible, dressing up cats that like wearing outfits is a bit of fun.


----------



## LapsedGrace (Sep 30, 2014)

Do you not think there has been an awful lot of judging - many people would think the "rescued" cat has the life of Riley.[/QUOTE]

I do think there has been some judging. I don't understand this whole If your cat isn't microchipped you must be a terrible owner. Especially after its been said the cat looks healthy and well fed. Like I've said also it might not be the same cat!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I don't know whether we will end up finding out what happens with this little lost girl as the thread will definitely be closed if it carries on in this vein.


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

sarahecp said:


> Laura's, I don't understand why you have brought up the dressing up of cats into this thread, yes, everyone is entitled to their opinion, and you don't agree with it, no cats are harmed and they enjoy it, but there's no need to have a sly dig and compare it to microchipping.
> 
> IMO not microchipping your pets is irresponsible, dressing up cats that like wearing outfits is a bit of fun.


Can I respectfully disagree. I would never condone not microchipping but equally I thnk this cat would have got home without human interference. Personally I find dressing up cats very distasteful - I am still waiting for the forum members who would dress up their cats to make themselves known.


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

Well done Sarah for rescuing that poor little cat, you totally did the right thing :yesnod:

As for dressing up cats whooooo would do such a thing :dita:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Lets keep this on topic shall we?
I do not want to see it becoming bogged down in an argument over the rights and wrongs of dressing a cat but members are entitled to their own opinions and I have seen no reason so far to close the thread.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Laurac said:


> I think this may be a case of each to their own. The cat isn't chipped - foolish - but many would say dressing up such a noble and independent creature as a cat in clothes is equally foolish - who is to judge? One could argue that the cat always makes it way home - why does it need a chip (I don't agree with that sentiment - but maybe the owners have no need to doubt it).


Whilst everyone is entitled to an opinion I really see no comparison between the two when the issue at hand is the safety of the cat, so I really can't fathom why you brought it up, unless it was purely a dig at someone that you've been biding your time to express, in which case this thread is neither the time or place.

Let's keep the thread on track please so we can keep getting updates, what matters is not what has happened but what happens next.


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

JaimeandBree said:


> Whilst everyone is entitled to an opinion I really see no comparison between the two when the issue at hand is the safety of the cat, so I really can't fathom why you brought it up, unless it was purely a dig at someone that you've been biding your time to express, in which case this thread is neither the time or place.
> 
> Let's keep the thread on track please so we can keep getting updates, what matters is not what has happened but what happens next.


Why would I be biding my time - people on here certainly have overactive imaginations. Everyone is entitled to their opinions.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Laurac said:


> Why would I be biding my time - people on here certainly have overactive imaginations. Everyone is entitled to their opinions.


Yes they are, as I said in my post, but that particular opinion had absolutely nothing to do with topic being discussed.

I won't say any more as I can see where this will end.


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

Hopefully the vet will release the cat and it will make its way home.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

My indoor cats (who occasionally get the chance to have a mooch, safely outside in the back garden, as a treat and yes, usually they are dressed up which they associate with the enjoyment of going outside) are still microchipped - just in case they ever managed to scale the fence and escape. 

I pray to goodness if that ever happened, that they would be found by a kind, caring person and returned to the vets or to me before they had the chance to get run over on a busy road.


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Well if I was a cat I know who I'd like to care for and love me and they certainly wouldn't be letting me wander the streets in a busy town.


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

Live as let live. I am sure your missing poster would be the same as Sarah's missing cat - one would be missing tortie cat who frequents the area - the other would be Shakin Stevens is missing - no one has the right to claim superior bragging (or missing) rights,


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

Citruspips said:


> Well if I was a cat I know who I'd like to care for and love me and they certainly wouldn't be letting me wander the streets in a busy town.


Again that is a very personal statement. I have 3 cats - only one has has any wish to jump out of my garden - if I dared to even think about putting her in fancy dress the look on her face would strike me down. Please believe me - this isn't a direct attack at a forum member - it is more trying to protect someone who isn't a forum member - whose only sin is to let their cat be a cat. I reapeat the question - please speak up if it has ever crossed your mind to dress your cat up.

And more importantly - none of us have the right to feel morally superior to this cats owner.


----------



## LapsedGrace (Sep 30, 2014)

Citruspips said:


> Well if I was a cat I know who I'd like to care for and love me and they certainly wouldn't be letting me wander the streets in a busy town.


I'm sorry but how is an owner ment to stop their outdoor cat from roaming and going to town? Would you suggest to keep an outdoor cat indoors and make its life miserable?


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

LapsedGrace said:


> I'm sorry but how is an owner ment to stop their outdoor cat from roaming and going to town? Would you suggest to keep an outdoor cat indoors and make its life miserable?


Are you not learning yet - what do the needs of the cat matter. That is meant tongue in cheek. We all live as let live on here.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Laurac said:


> Again that is a very personal statement. I have 3 cats - only has has any wish to jump out of my garden - if I dared to even think about putting her in fancy dress the look on her face would strike me down. Please believe me - this isn't a direct attack at a forum member - it is more trying to protect someone who isn't a forum member -* whose only sin is to let their cat be a cat.* I reapeat the question - please speak up if it has ever crossed your mind to dress your cat up.
> 
> And more importantly - none of us have the right to feel morally superior to this cats owner.


Don't have a problem with that,although personally I wouldn't let mine wander.It is the fact that even after being made aware that their cat wanders into busy area's they continue to allow her out without ID of any sort,in my book that is irresponsible .

and just to lighten the mood slightly,yes it did, and no it didnt go down well,but no one was harmed or at risk of being harmed


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> We had a stray turn up on our doorstep one evening and when she was still outside our front door the next morning I took her to our vets. Luckily she was chipped and I was able to take her home. She'd wandered only about half a mile but had obviously got lost poor thing.





Laurac said:


> But being 100% realistic - how many people are going to take a cat to be scanned for a chip. More people are likely to ring a number on a collar.


As you can see from my earlier post - I managed to reunite a lost cat with its owner because it was microchipped.

Incidentally when I posted my previous comment that hopefully the vets would suggest getting it chipped, if the owners turned up - I commented that should they choose not to because they couldn't afford it - then IMO that is a reason they should not be caring for a cat. If someone cannot afford to have a cat microchipped/vaccinated/treated if ill then IMO they should not be caring for a cat.

And as you correctly say, we are all entitled to our opinions.


----------



## LapsedGrace (Sep 30, 2014)

great picture Buffie, put a smile on my face. Though I must say she doesn't look best pleased.


----------



## LizzieandLoca (Jun 30, 2014)

Laurac said:


> I personally believe it isn't chalk and cheese. Not chipping a wandering cat is inadvisable - but the wandering bit is nature. Dressing up a cat in human clothes is very strange - it made me wince. Given a choice between not chipping my cats or not dressing them up in clothes - I would probably go for not chipping - it wouldn't be sensible but it would feel more normal. To turn it around - who on this forum has felt the need to dress their cats?


Again, inadvisable is not how I'd describe it (nor indeed the same as foolish). It is irresponsible, plain and simple.

Have I felt a need to dress my cats? No, but I wouldn't rule it out and I certainly don't think owners who do are abnormal, ill advised or foolish.

Have I felt a need to chip my cats? Absolutely, I'd go so far as to say it's my duty and the vet certainly put it that way too. Even though they are indoor cats in a second floor apartment with very little chance of escape.

You are, again, comparing something you don't like with something quite reckless.

Bizarre.


----------



## LapsedGrace (Sep 30, 2014)

I agree hucky buck. No one should own any pet if they don't have the means to look after it properly. But I don't think we should guess as to why this cat hasn't been microchipped until we get facts.


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

buffie said:


> Don't have a problem with that,although personally I wouldn't let mine wander.It is the fact that even after being made aware that their cat wanders into busy area's they continue to allow her out without ID of any sort,in my book that is irresponsible .
> 
> and just to lighten the mood slightly,yes it did, and no it didnt go down well,but no one was harmed or at risk of being harmed


Thank you for lifting the mood buffie. All i have been trying to say - although it probably sounds odd coming from one of the forums enfant terribles - is that we need to live and let live. It might hurt people on here to admit it - but this healthy, happy cat has a home and is more than capable of getting back there. It may not live up to the pet forums ideal (but many of us would willingly shrink away from supposed ideal anyway) but at the end of day, someone who exists on a virtual forum has no right to judge someone who exists in real life.


----------



## gatsby (Jul 7, 2012)

Obviously being micro-chipped allows for a quicker re homing, so imo is highly necessary for roamers, why these people haven't done it is beyond me, it's not like it's ridiculously expensive. It also doesn't make them bad people for not having it done. I think attitudes need to be changed on the opinion that a collar-less kitty is an unloved homeless one.

I have had to collect my cat from the local vets twice as some people saw him wandering around the primary school field one too many times and thought he was a homeless kitty. He will not keep a collar on, I've actually lost count of how many he's lost. But thankfully he's micro-chipped, it's just a shame that on the two occasions I've collected him i was chastised for his lack of collar. I took it on the chin the first time, the vet received some very stern words from me the second time. I shall send the OH the next time it happens, because i'm sure it will happen again and again and again. Well unless he miraculously stops being a mini houdini and learns to love the collar.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Sarah I assume the vets will be closed over the weekend? I'm not on FB So hope if you hear anymore on there you can let us know. X


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

At the end of the day this was a happy little cat going about its business ...


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Soozi said:


> Sarah I assume the vets will be closed over the weekend? I'm not on FB So hope if you hear anymore on there you can let us know. X


As soon as I have any news I will let you know  xx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

LapsedGrace said:


> great picture Buffie, put a smile on my face. *Though I must say she doesn't look best pleased*.


Now even more displeased  as she is a he ,or at least he was before the ball snatcher got him


----------



## LapsedGrace (Sep 30, 2014)

buffie said:


> Now even more displeased  as she is a he ,or at least he was before the ball snatcher got him


Haha I'm sorry I didn't realise. Well HE looks gorgeous.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I hope it won't be too far in the future when there's a phone app to read a pets chip.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Worth noting that microchipping cats has not turned out to be quite as successful as was anticipated in reuniting straying cats with their owners. 

Of course thankfully there are some success stories, but quite a number of cats that get handed in to Rescues as strays are microchipped, and all too often it is impossible to trace the owners and reunite them with their cats. This is because owners move house and forget to update their details with Petlog etc. Even contacting the previously registered address often leads nowhere as no forwarding address has been left with the new tenants/residents.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

chillminx said:


> Worth noting that microchipping cats has not turned out to be quite as successful as was anticipated in reuniting straying cats with their owners.
> 
> Of course thankfully there are some success stories, but quite a number of cats that get handed in to Rescues as strays are microchipped, and all too often it is impossible to trace the owners and reunite them with their cats. This is because owners move house and forget to update their details with Petlog etc. Even contacting the previously registered address often leads nowhere as no forwarding address has been left with the new tenants/residents.


I can understand what you are saying but I would have thought that this is becoming less and less as although people move house etc they very rarely change their mobile phone numbers. X


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2015)

chillminx said:


> Worth noting that microchipping cats has not turned out to be quite as successful as was anticipated in reuniting straying cats with their owners.
> 
> Of course thankfully there are some success stories, but quite a number of cats that get handed in to Rescues as strays are microchipped, and all too often it is impossible to trace the owners and reunite them with their cats. This is because owners move house and forget to update their details with Petlog etc. Even contacting the previously registered address often leads nowhere as no forwarding address has been left with the new tenants/residents.


We tried changing the details on the chip of our last tom we rescused a few years ago...nigh on impossible and the costs they were quting were mad!


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

huckybuck said:


> My indoor cats (who occasionally get the chance to have a mooch, safely outside in the back garden, as a treat and yes, usually they are dressed up which they associate with the enjoyment of going outside) are still microchipped - just in case they ever managed to scale the fence and escape.
> 
> I pray to goodness if that ever happened, that they would be found by a kind, caring person and returned to the vets or to me before they had the chance to get run over on a busy road.


Am I allowed to ask huckybuck why you dress them up - aren't meaning to stir but it seems so alien to an independent being like a cat?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Laurac said:


> Am I allowed to ask huckybuckwhy you dress them up - aren't meaning to stir but it seems so alien to an independent being like a cat?


Not on this thread if you want it to remain open
My patience is wearing a little thin just now


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

I think the problem is that this isn't a missing cat (although I applaud sarah for her actions)'


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

No one knew this cat was a wanderer and liked to do a bit Of shopping


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Laurac said:


> I will then - thank you. *I think the problem is that this isn't a missing cat (although I applaud sarah for her actions)'*


Which is maybe just as well as her owners don't really seem to be all that interested in her welfare.
Just for a moment imagine the situation where this wandering cat has been found injured,no identification and "apparently" after 4/5 days no one seems to be looking for her,who takes on the responsibility for her


----------



## CoCoTrio (Jan 3, 2013)

Maybe there's a general issue here in that those of us who permanently confine our cats indoors or in fenced enclosures, or allow them out only on leashes, might have a particular attitude to cats seen out and about roaming freely. Time was a cat in a shop or down an alley or in a tree or anywhere would be regarded as perfectly natural, like seeing a bird or a squirrel. Maybe some of us have a different reaction nowadays to seeing a free-range cat, just because our attitude to our own pets has become so much more protective. 

Recently I found a skinny and ill-looking cat near where I live. I asked at the nearby houses but no-one knew it, so I went back for it and tried to get it into a box to take it to the vets but it ran away. I had to give up, sadly. It worried me, as I was convinced the cat was ill and hungry. But later that day I saw it again, sitting under some wood next to a garage of a house. I knocked on the door of the house and a lady told me that it was her cat and she hardly ever goes outside because she's very old and frail (the cat, not the lady). I felt foolish to have been trying to pick her up to take her away in a car. The old thing did well to scoot away from me to safety. 

Maybe the shopping centre cat was ok, maybe not, but I do think sometimes we might over-react. I certainly did. Collars with ID are SUCH a good idea!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Closing this to edit


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Re-opening. Not all irrelevant posts have been removed but I do not expect to have to intervene again.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> Re-opening. Not all irrelevant posts have been removed but I do not expect to have to intervene again.


Thank you Lynn


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

Please just get the poor sod released - she is obviously more than capable
of getting home.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Soozi said:


> I can understand what you are saying but I would have thought that this is becoming less and less as although people move house etc they very rarely change their mobile phone numbers. X


One might think so Soozi  Phoning the number(s) registered at Petlog etc is always the first action we take to trace the owner when we find a rescued cat is chipped. Not everyone puts a mobile number on their details, some put only landline numbers which have already been disconnected by the time we get to them. The cat may have been a stray for months after all.

With mobile numbers we maybe have 2 in 20 chance of getting a reply from the owner. The number often rings out every time we call, i.e. no answer, no voicemail, or is answered by someone who claims either to know nothing about the cat, or by someone who says they rehomed the cat many months earlier. Even if they can give us the contact details for the putative new owner, all too often that leads nowhere either 

I can tell you we go on a wild-goose-chase trying to find the owners, and in the end, as I say, we are unsuccessful in the overwhelming majority of cases. At times it can seem as though people just do not want to be found.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

chillminx said:


> One might think so Soozi  Phoning the number(s) registered at Petlog etc is always the first action we take to trace the owner when we find a rescued cat is chipped. Not everyone puts a mobile number on their details, some put only landline numbers which have already been disconnected by the time we get to them. The cat may have been a stray for months after all.
> 
> With mobile numbers we maybe have 2 in 20 chance of getting a reply from the owner. The number often rings out every time we call, i.e. no answer, no voicemail, or is answered by someone who claims either to know nothing about the cat, or by someone who says they rehomed the cat many months earlier. Even if they can give us the contact details for the putative new owner, all too often that leads nowhere either
> 
> I can tell you we go on a wild-goose-chase trying to find the owners, and in the end, as I say, we are unsuccessful in the overwhelming majority of cases. At times it can seem as though people just do not want to be found.


Thanks for that info CM I had no idea! As you say these people don't want to be found. Very sad. x


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I have 3 cats all go outside, even the 20 year old everyday she has to go out even if its darn cold. Just a walk around my front yard now and then back in, sometimes I can keep her appeased with just letting her in the garage. She also until 2 years ago loved to follow me on dog walks. The last one she went on took over 1 1/2 hours we had to stop for her to have a nap, and no she does not like being carried so that wasn't an option. I think its a personal choice whether you let your cats out or not but I don't think I'm a bad cat owner or I doubt I'd still have a healthy cat at 20.


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Some cats aren't happy with just a potter about town, some get the bus!!! 

Pay? No, I've got a puss pass: Cat rides the bus for free by hopping on and off at his local station... making 10-mile journeys on passengers laps | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2015)

canuckjill said:


> I have 3 cats all go outside, even the 20 year old everyday she has to go out even if its darn cold. Just a walk around my front yard now and then back in, sometimes I can keep her appeased with just letting her in the garage. She also until 2 years ago loved to follow me on dog walks. The last one she went on took over 1 1/2 hours we had to stop for her to have a nap, and no she does not like being carried so that wasn't an option. I think its a personal choice whether you let your cats out or not but I don't think I'm a bad cat owner or I doubt I'd still have a healthy cat at 20.


Our Stella must be about 18 now...still goes out every night without fail. Tia is the one who follows Kiyo on his walks though, although she must be only about 8 or 9 now i think...


----------



## Catloverbearsden (Aug 20, 2013)

Only just read this thread. You cannot just assume that the owners have not had the cat chipped as they can stop working.

I have recently got a microchip cat flap for my two cats and it would not register one of my cats. Took him to the vets to check the chip and they could not find it, it had apparently stopped working.

My cars do not wear collars as the last collars they wore stripped the fur from their necks so have not put ones on them since.

Unless you know the inside story people should not judge.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

MollyMilo said:


> Some cats aren't happy with just a potter about town, some get the bus!!!
> 
> Pay? No, I've got a puss pass: Cat rides the bus for free by hopping on and off at his local station... making 10-mile journeys on passengers laps | Daily Mail Online


He isn't the first or the only one either.
Alf Wight (James Herriot) already describes a cat that hops on the bus and attends meetings and parties at the local hall (Oscar, the travelling cat), and his stories date from the 1930's.

My Catweazle has never actually hopped on the bus, but he does frequently sit at the bus stop and keeps the passengers company.


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Jiskefet said:


> He isn't the first or the only one either.
> Alf Wight (James Herriot) already describes a cat that hops on the bus and attends meetings and parties at the local hall (Oscar, the travelling cat), and his stories date from the 1930's.
> 
> My Catweazle has never actually hopped on the bus, but he does frequently sit at the bus stop and keeps the passengers company.


I love this!

There was an American cat recently too that I saw on fb,but couldn't find that one to post.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Just wondered if there is any news from anyone on FB? X


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Soozi said:


> Just wondered if there is any news from anyone on FB? X


Nothing new on FB. Just spoken to the vets, she's still with them and they've not had any enquiries about her either.

Receptionist said they will give it until Wednesday to decide what they will do, it will be more than likely they will take her back to the shopping centre and see where she goes and try to follow her.

xx


----------



## LapsedGrace (Sep 30, 2014)

Why on earth haven't the people who have taken her home before not giving an address? Or at the very least told the owner. Strange!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

sarahecp said:


> Nothing new on FB. Just spoken to the vets, she's still with them and they've not had any enquiries about her either.
> 
> Receptionist said they will give it until Wednesday to decide what they will do, it will be more than likely they will take her back to the shopping centre and see where she goes and try to follow her.
> 
> xx


How far away is the Vet from the shopping centre where she was found Sarah? X


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

LapsedGrace said:


> Why on earth haven't the people who have taken her home before not giving an address? Or at the very least told the owner. Strange!


This is what confuses me, it's like my post has been completed ignored or the people posting have said their bit and forgotten all about the cat and the owner.



Soozi said:


> How far away is the Vet from the shopping centre where she was found Sarah? X


I'd say less than a 1/4 of a mile, under 10 mins to walk it.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

sarahecp said:


> This is what confuses me, it's like my post has been completed ignored or the people posting have said their bit and forgotten all about the cat and the owner.
> 
> I'd say less than a 1/4 of a mile, under 10 mins to walk it.


Thanks Hun. I was just wondering about the distance but it's close enough for the owners to have checked it out. I can't believe the owners haven't shown up anywhere by now. x


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Soozi said:


> Thanks Hun. I was just wondering about the distance but it's close enough for the owners to have checked it out. I can't believe the owners haven't shown up anywhere by now. x


If I was able to message the person on FB that said she's taken her home, I'd ask for the owners address and go there myself, I'd even get the cat from the vets for them if they're not able.

I'll give the vets a call again on Wednesday.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I rang the vets this morning, still no one has come forward, no enquiries to them or their FB page. They have contacted local rescues, no one has any room for her, they are prepared to keep her a little while longer but didn't say how long. They are reluctant to now take her back to the shopping centre. 

They will be looking for either a foster home or a permanent one. I explained that sadly I was unable to offer either, receptionist said she understood. I said I would call again on Friday. 

I feel so sad for this little girl  and don't really know if there's anything else or more I can do, I wish there was


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

sarahecp said:


> I rang the vets this morning, still no one has come forward, no enquiries to them or their FB page. They have contacted local rescues, no one has any room for her, they are prepared to keep her a little while longer but didn't say how long. They are reluctant to now take her back to the shopping centre.
> 
> They will be looking for either a foster home or a permanent one. I explained that sadly I was unable to offer either, receptionist said she understood. I said I would call again on Friday.
> 
> I feel so sad for this little girl  and don't really know if there's anything else or more I can do, I wish there was


Very sad that no one has come forward, it makes me wonder if she is prone to disappearing for long spells and no-one has thought to look for her yet.

You have done all you can Sarah, it is in the vet's hands now hopefully they will find a good home for her if it comes to it x


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

sarahecp said:


> I rang the vets this morning, still no one has come forward, no enquiries to them or their FB page. They have contacted local rescues, no one has any room for her, they are prepared to keep her a little while longer but didn't say how long. They are reluctant to now take her back to the shopping centre.
> 
> They will be looking for either a foster home or a permanent one. I explained that sadly I was unable to offer either, receptionist said she understood. I said I would call again on Friday.
> 
> I feel so sad for this little girl  and don't really know if there's anything else or more I can do, I wish there was


Thanks for the update Sarah, poor girl,whether or not she has been used to frequenting the shopping centre and may very well be able to "look after herself" it doesn't look like her owners give a damn about her.
You did what any caring person would have done she is safe and will hopefully soon have a new home where she will be appreciated.

Have to say I am kind of relieved that they have reconsidered taking her back to the shopping centre to release her.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh Sarah I am also relieved that they are not taking her back to the shopping centre. Did the vets say how she was being penned up? Any caring owner I'm sure would have shown their face by now, even if they know she likes to roam the would have certainly tried to find out if the poor little one was safe. Fingers crossed she can be given a happy life. Thank you hun for everything you have done and keeping us updated. Big hugs. XXX


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Sarah, sorry to hear no-one has come to claim the sweet cat you rescued. 

It could be that she was in the habit of visiting the shopping centre every day because some of the shop staff fed her. Or perhaps she was lonely and wanted companionship. Either way it could be an indication she was not getting what she needed from home, perhaps an elderly owner who was struggling to look after her, or maybe someone who is away from home a lot. 

I do hope the vet is able to find a good home for her.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm really glad they aren't taking her back where you found her. I just worry she may belong to an elderly person who doesn't have much contact with the outside world, it's a pity you weren't given more info from the people who took her back before. Could the vets not put an advert in your local paper to see if someone comes forward? This just shows how difficult it is to get a cat into a rescue too. I hope it works out for her and a home can be found.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your kind words  

I really do hope they can find her a good loving forever home, she's such a sweet friendly little girl. 

I too was so relieved when they said they weren't going to take her back to the shopping centre  

They didn't say how she was being penned but said she seems quite happy and enjoying all the cuddles and fuss


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

I would opt for a human interest story in the local newspaper, too.

These may be people who do not know how or where to look for a missing cat. Not everyone is blessed with knowledge and intelligence, and quite a few of the older pensioners have been left behind in the previous millennium, and don't know how to use a computer. And just try to get any information anywhere if you don't know your way around the internet.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

I really hope they don't hand her in to the RSPCA.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Jiskefet said:


> I would opt for a human interest story in the local newspaper, too.





Charity said:


> Could the vets not put an advert in your local paper to see if someone comes forward?


This is such a good idea - could do a newspaper or local radio or even a parish/town website if there is one. We have a village website and get an email each week with news.

Local media


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Jiskefet said:


> I would opt for a human interest story in the local newspaper, too.
> 
> *These may be people who do not know how or where to look for a missing cat.* Not everyone is blessed with knowledge and intelligence, and quite a few of the older pensioners have been left behind in the previous millennium, and don't know how to use a computer. And just try to get any information anywhere if you don't know your way around the internet.


Sorry cant agree ,it isn't rocket science ,if you don't know where to look you can ask.
Thank heavens she wasn't injured when found as she could very easily have been PTS by now.

Also ,if the owners are found I would hope that they will need to have a bl**dy good reason why it has taken ,in excess of 7 days for them to find her.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Oh, come on, Buffie, don't you have ANY old folks around who are completely out of touch with modern media and may just be starting to go senile?

I live close to a retirement home and special apartments for senior citizens, and I know lots of people like that, people who grew up in a time where it was perfectly normal for cats to come and go as they pleased and sometimes stay away for days on end. And old people often tend to lose their sense of time, and cannot tell you how long ago they last saw their cat.

My grandmother was forever accusing me of visiting her less than once per month, while I went to see her every weekend, and sometimes during the week, too. And she would be adamant she saw a person only a few weeks ago, while the said person had been dead for over 6 months. And that was when she was only just starting to go senile. She got a lot worse than that.

Nowadays, many people are still living independently till they are truly senile, and often have no-one apart from their pets. They may not think it abnormal for the cat to stay away so long, or maybe they do not even realize it is all that long. And they would certainly not know how or where to make enquiries, even if they did realize she is staying away too long.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

I, for one, don't ever do facebook, and Im sure there are many others that don't. Is this cat advertised on all the lost and found websites?


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

The flea collar also suggests the owner is probably quite old, flea collars are sooooo 20th century....

The younger generation (and by that I mean anyone under 65) tend to use spot-on flea treatment.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Believe me, there are still elderly people who never take their cats to vets, wouldn't have a clue what a microchip is and may only see a milkman in a week, Victorian as that sounds. So, they wouldn't know where to start if their cat went missing or would be afraid to contact anyone in authority. Let's hope it isn't this type of situation.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

It would be really sad if the owner was old and maybe a bit senile if this is the case they might be forgetting to give the cat basic care. The situation as it is is very worrying.


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Have any posters been made and displayed on lamp posts or in shop windows ? If the owner were elderly these would be more likely to be seen than anything on social media. 

Is there any sheltered housing nearby where enquiries could be made?. Several years ago I went out numerous times searching for a cat lost by an old lady who lived in sheltered accommodation near my father. The old lady was only able to walk with the aid of a frame so could not physically search herself and had no family nearby to do anything for her.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Looking back, the person who took her back said she lived in the road near the Eden Centre, third house down - is that too difficult to locate, are there too many roads? Could someone ask at houses nearby? Just a thought. In two minds here as wouldn't want her to go back to uncaring owners, it's difficult.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

When I spoke to the vet receptionist today, she'd mentioned they'd contacted the rspca first, was glad when she said they had no space, they'd also contacted CP and a couple of others who also had no room. She did reassure me that she would not be pts. 

Ok, I've now managed to message the lady on FB, the one that said she'd taken her home a few times. I'm not great with FB  but it allowed me to do it from the messenger on my phone, feel a bit stupid I didn't try again  so I'm hoping she'll reply and not think I'm a loony stalking her  

If this lady doesn't come back to me and the vets cannot find a foster or permanent home, there is someone that has kindly offered to help


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Charity said:


> Looking back, the person who took her back said she lived in the road near the Eden Centre, third house down - is that too difficult to locate, are there too many roads? Could someone ask at houses nearby? Just a thought. In two minds here as wouldn't want her to go back to uncaring owners, it's difficult.


This is my concern too. None of us know the circumstances so for the cats sake it might be best if she could be fostered for now at least. X


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

sarahecp said:


> When I spoke to the vet receptionist today, she'd mentioned they'd contacted the rspca first, was glad when she said they had no space, they'd also contacted CP and a couple of others who also had no room. She did reassure me that she would not be pts.
> 
> Ok, I've now managed to message the lady on FB, the one that said she'd taken her home a few times. I'm not great with FB  but it allowed me to do it from the messenger on my phone, feel a bit stupid I didn't try again  so I'm hoping she'll reply and not think I'm a loony stalking her
> 
> If this lady doesn't come back to me and the vets cannot find a foster or permanent home, there is someone that has kindly offered to help


That's good news Sarah that there is someone to help if all else fails.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Forester said:


> Have any posters been made and displayed on lamp posts or in shop windows ? If the owner were elderly these would be more likely to be seen than anything on social media.
> 
> Is there any sheltered housing nearby where enquiries could be made?. Several years ago I went out numerous times searching for a cat lost by an old lady who lived in sheltered accommodation near my father. The old lady was only able to walk with the aid of a frame so could not physically search herself and had no family nearby to do anything for her.


I did a poster drop last week to a few roads and to the shopping centre, someone on FB mentioned Rutland St so I did that road too. No sheltered housing that I'm aware of. This may sound quite bad but even though I've lived in the area for 12 years I don't really know the area that well 



Charity said:


> Looking back, the person who took her back said she lived in the road near the Eden Centre, third house down - is that too difficult to locate, are there too many roads? Could someone ask at houses nearby? Just a thought. In two minds here as wouldn't want her to go back to uncaring owners, it's difficult.


There are a few roads and then roads off roads, it could be any of them. When I did the poster drop, it was between 2:45pm to just after 4pm and the houses I went to most of them looked like no one was at home, no one came to their doors or windows either (probably not nosey like me ).


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Jiskefet said:


> *Oh, come on, Buffie, don't you have ANY old folks around who are completely out of touch with modern media and may just be starting to go senile*?
> 
> I live close to a retirement home and special apartments for senior citizens, and I know lots of people like that, people who grew up in a time where it was perfectly normal for cats to come and go as they pleased and sometimes stay away for days on end. And old people often tend to lose their sense of time, and cannot tell you how long ago they last saw their cat.
> 
> ...


No modern media is required to ask a neighbour/friend/relative even stranger on the street how to go about looking for a cat.
The majority of elderly folks I have come across are as sharp as a tack mentally,possibly not so good physically.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Well, a lot of old folks are NOT as sharp as a tack, mentally....

Count yourself lucky you don't have any relatives that are going senile.
I have seen it with my grandparents, my mother, my father-in-law, a few aunts...
Most of alzheimer, y FIL of vascular dementia. Two totally different processes with totally different symptoms. And it takes years before you realize what is going on. In my mother, we started to suspect alzheimer when she was about 70, but in hindsight, the first signs had been there when she was in her early sixties.

It is terrible to witness, and at first you do not realize things are going wrong. They may misplace their keys, buy 5 pairs of boots and never wear them, have 5 packets of tea but after a month still be out of sugar... 
When they were going on holiday she would forget to pack some essential things, while she used to be a miracle of efficiency... 
But it simply doesn't register these might be early signs of dementia.

But my mum, even at that stage, would no longer ask people to do something for her like going to look for a cat. Things like that would come to her when she was pottering around, not when she was concentrating on interacting with a visitor.


----------



## CoCoTrio (Jan 3, 2013)

I've known elderly people who have been very reclusive and would not go looking for a missing cat simply because it would be beyond them to do so. I hope if that's the situation a caring neighbour might help return the little thing home. Hate to think there might be an elderly person alone somewhere grieving for the loss of their companion.

Of course that may not be the case at all, but who knows?  

I really hope the leafleting will discover the truth. Fingers crossed.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I spoke to the vets this morning, informed them I'd found a rescue place for her where she'd be looked after and cared for and if an owner did come forward they'd know she was safe, receptionist said she would get the practice manager to call me back later when she was free. 

She returned my call this afternoon, the decision was made by her that it was best for the cat to be taken back to the shopping centre, this was done today, one of the nurses took her and followed her part of the way, she said she was hoping she was now home. 

I'm not happy about their decision  but nothing at all I can do about it  

I'm just hoping that she is now at home in the warm and not still wandering around the streets in this bitterly cold weather


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

oh dear


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Hope she is now safe... it's a difficult one


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

If you see her again, could you put a tag on her collar with your phone number, asking the owner to phone you?


----------



## CoCoTrio (Jan 3, 2013)

I would be going to the shopping centre each day, just to see if she's still there, or not.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh No! that's not the news I was hoping for, so we still don't know whether if she is safe! I know you will always look out for her now Sarah. It was out of your hands. Hugs!  XXX


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

I think we are agreed that was possibly not the best decision made by the vets but it was out of your hands .It would have been better that she had gone to the rescue place you had found for her ,hope she found her way home and is being looked after.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I don't go to the shopping centre that often if I can help it (hate shopping) but I think I will be going more now to see if I can see this little girl. 

If I do see her again I'd be happy to put a tag on her collar with my number on and ask the owner to call me.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Sarah - I very occasionally go to the Eden centre - whereabouts did you find her? And what time?


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

What a shame. I don't think that's the right thing to do in the middle of winter with the weather we are having at the moment. She could just be left outside. I hope you see her again Sarah and can whisk her off to your friend.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

sarahecp said:


> I spoke to the vets this morning, informed them I'd found a rescue place for her where she'd be looked after and cared for and if an owner did come forward they'd know she was safe, receptionist said she would get the practice manager to call me back later when she was free.
> 
> She returned my call this afternoon, the decision was made by her that it was best for the cat to be taken back to the shopping centre, this was done today, one of the nurses took her and followed her part of the way, she said she was hoping she was now home.
> 
> ...


My gosh, what were they thinking? All they did was ABANDON that cat. I can't get my head around that at all, at ALL. That is just..a shameful thing they've done, just shameful.

I do not think this cat has an "owner". And if she does, it is not someone who can care for her properly anyway, and she is in need of rescue. I just can't wrap my head around what they've done.


----------



## CoCoTrio (Jan 3, 2013)

Jiskefet said:


> If you see her again, could you put a tag on her collar with your phone number, asking the owner to phone you?


It seems astonishing to put her back out without an ID tag requesting a call from whoever (anyone!) who might end up caring for her, whether she makes it home or has to find somewhere else to live and someone else to care for her. How did the vet not think that a little plastic ID tube with a bit of paper inside might not have been worthwhile? 

Collars are SUCH a good idea. It's enough to make anyone yell.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

CoCoTrio said:


> It seems astonishing to put her back out without an ID tag requesting a call from whoever (anyone!) who might end up caring for her, whether she makes it home or has to find somewhere else to live and someone else to care for her. How did the vet not think that a little plastic ID tube with a bit of paper inside might not have been worthwhile?
> 
> Collars are SUCH a good idea. It's enough to make anyone yell.


I feel the same poor little girl is no better off than she was a week ago back on the street. The practice Manager should hang their head in shame for their actions. At least she would have been safe being fostered by a friend until more information came to light of ownership


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

huckybuck said:


> Sarah - I very occasionally go to the Eden centre - whereabouts did you find her? And what time?


She was wandering outside Wallis ladies clothes shop and it was around 10:30am

I can't get this little girl out of my mind and the thought that she could still be wandering around, it's freezing here and we had snow yesterday morning 

I finish work at 3:30 so I'm going to pop into the vets after work and see if I can talk to one of the nurses and get a bit more info, how far she was followed, what direction etc and then I'll take a walk around Eden.

A paper collar would have been a great idea, but the practice manager didn't mention that.

I can't put the vets and nurses down, they are great and do a fantastic job with my boys. I just agree with the practice managers decision 

I will update later.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh Sarah I know how worried you must be. I think a rescue centre would have been better than letting her go again. I hope she found her way home bless her. You did the best you could for her. The final decision rested with the vet. Hugs 

Viv xx


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

One day we'll be able to use the microchip to track our missing cats on our mobiles

If that was the case now, she could have been chipped before letting her go and monitored as to wether or not she was living rough or not. 

If any one wants to pinch that idea remember me when you make your millions:biggrin5:


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Citruspips said:


> One day we'll be able to use the microchip to track our missing cats on our mobiles
> 
> If that was the case now, she could have been chipped before letting her go and monitored as to wether or not she was living rough or not.
> 
> If any one wants to pinch that idea remember me when you make your millions:biggrin5:


I did mention that earlier in the thread about a phone app! So keep your hands off my dosh! Lol! Seriously I think that will happen eventually. Hopefully! x


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Citruspips said:


> One day we'll be able to use the microchip to track our missing cats on our mobiles
> 
> If that was the case now, she could have been chipped before letting her go and monitored as to wether or not she was living rough or not.
> 
> If any one wants to pinch that idea remember me when you make your millions:biggrin5:





Soozi said:


> I did mention that earlier in the thread about a phone app! So keep your hands off my dosh! Lol! Seriously I think that will happen eventually. Hopefully! x


This, along with the law changing that all cats have to be microchipped.


----------



## CoCoTrio (Jan 3, 2013)

Why did the vet not chip her anyway?  That way there'd be some chance of knowing what happens to her in the future. If she returns to her owner the chip could be easily re-registered to them when they eventually discover that she has one.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

CoCoTrio said:


> Why did the vet not chip her anyway?  That way there'd be some chance of knowing what happens to her in the future. If she returns to her owner the chip could be easily re-registered to them when they eventually discover that she has one.


This would have been a good idea along with the paper collar


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

sarahecp said:


> This would have been a good idea along with the paper collar


The Vet probably didn't want to register the cat at their address? understandable really. I wonder did the Vet have any idea how old the cat may be?
X


----------



## CoCoTrio (Jan 3, 2013)

Soozi said:


> The Vet probably didn't want to register the cat at their address? understandable really.


I don't understand why they wouldn't want to be the temporary contact. It's not like there's any assumed responsibility. Anyone could've volunteered to be the point of contact should the cat ever be scanned in future.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

CoCoTrio said:


> I don't understand why they wouldn't want to be the temporary contact. It's not like there's any assumed responsibility. Anyone could've volunteered to be the point of contact should the cat ever be scanned in future.


I would only imagine that animals are brought into them on a regular basis and they would probably make it a blanket rule. I am also not sure if it would be ethical for a vet to chip any animal if the do not have prior permission. I'm only guessing I really don't know. X


----------



## CoCoTrio (Jan 3, 2013)

Yes, on reflection I can see that if the vet assumes the cat to be someone's property they might not feel they had any right to chip her.


----------



## Ely01 (May 14, 2014)

sarahecp said:


> This would have been a good idea along with the paper collar


Yeah, the chip would have incurred a cost and been a tricky one, but a paper collar, seriously, they could have put one on her!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I've been on my mission 

Popped into the vets, nurses were busy but spoke to one of the receptionist and asked if she knew about the release, she said that the nurse that took her put a paper collar on :thumbup: asking owner to contact them. If they do they will advise to have her microchipped. She was followed as far as a tall garden fence that she jumped over. She said a few of them there didn't agree with her being released and they had all fallen in love with her  

They've not received a call yet  

I took a walk around the shopping centre, no sign of her. I went into Wallis had a chat with the lady that gave me the box, told her what's been going on, she too didn't agree with her being taken back there and said she'd keep an eye out for her, she mentioned that she's worked in Wallis for a few years and has never seen the cat before last week. 

I feel better that they put a collar on her but I'm still worried as they've not received a call 

They didn't say how old they thought she was.


----------



## CoCoTrio (Jan 3, 2013)

That sounds good Sarah. The jumping over the fence part makes me think she was going home. It sounds quite determined. Of course this might be wishful thinking. No, it is wishful thinking. But it might be true. Fingers crossed. x


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Sounding a bit more hopeful that she at least _seemed_ to know where she was going.
Paws crossed that even if we never hear anymore about her she is now home and happy.
After all the effort made it would be a shame not to have some info on how she is though.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Looks like we're going to have to sit tight and wait. Pray she's got home. Great idea to talk to the lady in Wallis at least she is aware now. Thanks again Sarah for everything you tried to do which in my opinion was the best for the cat. Bless you hun. xxx


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

sarahecp said:


> I've been on my mission
> 
> Popped into the vets, nurses were busy but spoke to one of the receptionist and asked if she knew about the release, she said that the nurse that took her put a paper collar on :thumbup: asking owner to contact them. If they do they will advise to have her microchipped. She was followed as far as a tall garden fence that she jumped over. She said a few of them there didn't agree with her being released and they had all fallen in love with her
> 
> ...


Thanks for that , Sarah 

Its good to know that the vets *did *put a paper collar on her. I agree that they couldn't have chipped her when she's not their property. Its good that the girl from Wallis is going to keep an eye out in case she returns.

Fingers crossed that she is warm at home with a full tummy.

Sarah, you have done all that you could for this little girl.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Thank you 

I'd like to think she's now at home snuggled up nice and warm  

She will always be on my mind though.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I hope she's home now. I also hope that the vet gets a call but I think it's unlikely 

You did everything you could for her Sarah, you have such a kind heart xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Well done Sarah. I also hope she is safe and warm somewhere, hopefully at her home, but I will also look out for her next time I'm in the centre (hopefully next week) and I will go to Wallis too.

Knowing the Eden Centre, it is such an alien place for a little cat - modern, half covered, busy and noisy


----------



## m1xc2 (Mar 19, 2015)

I know this thread is a bit old, but Sarah, did you ever find out anything about what happened to the cat? I've just read through this entire thread and am now crying into my mug of tea, can't believe what the practice manager did. :cursing:


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

Thought the last post was good news!!

Was just thinking the same as the previous -please let us know if there is any news.
Maureen


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

lizbsn said:


> I know this thread is a bit old, but Sarah, did you ever find out anything about what happened to the cat? I've just read through this entire thread and am now crying into my mug of tea, can't believe what the practice manager did. :cursing:


Hi Liz, no idea what happened to this little girl  I've visited the vets quite a few times since they released her and have asked each time and they've never heard from the owner or anyone  despite putting a collar on her with their details on.

I think about her often and always look out for her when I go to the shopping centre, the ladies in Wallis haven't seen her either. I do hope she's ok.


----------



## Maldives (Mar 12, 2015)

Well done you she couldn't have come across someone better to rescue her. Poor little mite I hope she finds her home and real soon.


----------

